# E.G. hand made slingshots!



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Many people from the forum asked me to post a picture of slingshots here, but I do not have a good camera so I had to wait for my cousin to take pictures of my slingshots!

And here it is the images... I hope you like it, and if you have any questions feel free to ask 

I hope you understand!

Cheers

E.G.

This slingshot made from plywood, walnut and ash wood.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice work !


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Nice work !


Thanks


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

These three little shooter is made from:

-plywood
-walnut and ash
-walnut

Dimension are: width-approx. 40,45 mm

length-approx. 64,68 mm

















































Time for diner, see you soon...


----------



## Linus1308 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey E.G.
Your slingshots are really nice.
Great work.
Cheers, Linus


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

nice slingshots!

especially love the first one!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Linus1308 said:


> Hey E.G.
> Your slingshots are really nice.
> Great work.
> Cheers, Linus





carboncopy said:


> nice slingshots!
> 
> especially love the first one!


Thanks guys!


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Very nice. I love walnut..


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Next----->

These slingshot is made from idea of my friend...

I do not know how to say in English (fork?) in Croatian language we call "rašlje" is made from plywood, and handle made from plywood and walnut.

























Fork are not fixed, so there are two ways to use


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Marnix said:


> Very nice. I love walnut..


Me too


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

The next is designed as a copy of the previous... but I really love the walnut so this handle is only from walnut 

On this, fork is fixed (glued, and with aluminium pin)!

















Nice grain


----------



## Linus1308 (Nov 14, 2013)

awesome work...


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

One more...

This slingshot is not made from walnut 

It's made from: plywood, oak and spruce.

I forgot signature on this ss :bonk:


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

That's it for now!

I'm tired, now is time for beer 

Cheers

E.G.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

very well done


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Great work, all the way around! I think the last one is my favorite.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks 

I'm glad that you like my work


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Original designs and very nice combinations of birch plywood and natural woods. Excellent workmanship with a good sales potential.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice work.

The little walnut job is particularly attractive.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Original designs and very nice combinations of birch plywood and natural woods. Excellent workmanship with a good sales potential.





quarterinmynose said:


> Nice work.
> 
> The little walnut job is particularly attractive.


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

those are really sweet!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Good work.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I really like the one with the checkerboard laminate, great work from you !


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice ones!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello everyone,
This is my first pickle fork shooter (PFS)!
For him I myself made plywood...for me it look fantastic, every veneer is glued excellent!

Materials I've used: homemade plywood,

walnut cross cut, two pieces glued together,

and black poplar

Finished with a mixture of beeswax and olive oil.

Unfortunately my cousin's is not home so the pictures is photographed with bad cell phone...

Here the pictures --->

























Thanks for looking!

Cheers

E.G.


----------



## Longers7 (Feb 18, 2014)

Cool PFS


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks nice !


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey guys if you like my slingshots please click like on my facebook page 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/EG-hand-made-slingshots/1387139434859004

Thanks!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Those are nice, I love that first checkered one.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

ChapmanHands I'm glad to hear it 

Thanks!

Cheers

E.G.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello guys 

Now I have a better picture of my PFS B)



































And a stand made from black poplar burl and beech dowel.

Cheers

E.G.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Now it's time for first natural slingshot in this topic!

Material: Dogwood fork and cow horn for end caps.

Finished with a mixture of beeswax and olive oil.





































This I made for my dad 

By the way cow horn when sanding smells terrible!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

This is the second natural, but now is PFS!

The name of this PFS is "Two hearts".

On first picture you will see of which is made...























































Material: Guess, what do you think?

Finished with a mixture of beeswax and olive oil.

Cheers

E.G.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

One more PFS, and last for this week!
Materials I've used:

homemade plywood,
black poplar burl

Finished with a mixture of beeswax and olive oil.










































Cheers
E.G.


----------



## jodigirl (Jun 10, 2013)

E.G. said:


> These three little shooter is made from:
> 
> -plywood
> -walnut and ash
> ...


I like the one with the stripes! The checkered design was cool, too, but the stripes are a neat effect!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you jodigirl, I'm glad you like it 

Cheers

E.G.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

They look al really nice go on !
Cheers


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you leon13, I'm glad you like it 

Cheers

E.G.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

looks awesome

-Epic


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Fine work E.G! Indexable handle/fork concept is really cool!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you guys


----------

